# kleinere probleme mit Gimp / Filesystem

## michael_w

Hi,

habe in letzter Zeit ein paar Problemchen mit Gimp. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Gimp ist oder doch das Filesystem. Teilweise braucht gimp sehr lange um ein File zu speichern oder aber auch um es zu drehen, für gewöhnlich geht das hier sehr schnell. Jetzt hab ich hier ein wenig output, leider verstehe ich den nicht richtig:

```

michael@gauss ~ $ gimp

(gimp:26276): GLib-WARNING **: goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0

dcraw -i '/daten/bilder/2011/09/20110919_Denkmale_Penig/IMG_1626.JPG'

Kann Datei /daten/bilder/2011/09/20110919_Denkmale_Penig/IMG_1626.JPG nicht dekodieren

dcraw -i '/home/michael/Langer Berg 6 Penig.jpg'

Kann Datei /home/michael/Langer Berg 6 Penig.jpg nicht dekodieren

(gimp:26276): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to retrieve the file info for `file:///home/michael/Langer%20Berg%2012%20Penig.jpg': Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /home/michael/Langer Berg 12 Penig.jpg mit fstat(): Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

Was fehlt gimp hier bzw. wo ist da ein Problem?

----------

